# Winding yarn from LARGER skeins???



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I always wind my yarn from skeins, but recently I have been purchasing the large skeins like Lion Brand Pound of Love. So I wind the yarn but it gets too big and cumbersome at the end to hold it in my hand. I have researched yarn winders and find they do not accomodate larger skeins. Does anybody know of a yarn winder that would do this job for me. (Or I could just wind several balls and do Russian join or magic knot - which I would rather not, but if I have to, I will). Or I could find somebody who has a large hand to wind the balls for me - HA - what a great idea.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Just a question ... why re-wind it at all? It isn't in hank form.
I have heard a few reasons, but it still baffles me.


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

Don't know of a winder that work for that. But, I wouldn't bother myself, so I am curious about why you do it ? It's actually already workable the way it is.....I use my winder for hanks that have to be turned into "cakes", but if it is already wound into a ball or skein I never do anything except start knitting. Do you like the way it comes out better ?
Just curious.


----------



## cableaway (Aug 1, 2013)

I know some people like to check it over to see if there are any knots or other problems so there are no surprises when knitting it up.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I do mine by hand and get basketball size balls.
I hold the big ball by a group of strands in one hand and wind with the other. A tiring job I usually do in spurts.

It got me a ball big enough for DD's throw, a rug for the bathroom floor, a valance and 2 tiebacks for the bathroom window, and a TP "hider" to sit on the back of the commode.

I have 2 soccer-ball size balls waiting to become WIP's! LOL


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

cableaway said:


> I know some people like to check it over to see if there are any knots or other problems so there are no surprises when knitting it up.


I have heard that.
I guess it is the way I knit. When I pull from the skein, I pull out an arms length at a time and knit it up and repeat.
So I have quite a few feet exposed for viewing/inspection and make repairs as needed before it even comes close to the needles.

The OP quote -
"(Or I could just wind several balls and do Russian join or magic knot - which I would rather not, but if I have to, I will)"
So a person would actually cut the yarn to make smaller balls, and make a join when needed in a project 
instead of leaving it as one strand to start with. :?:
I am not saying it is wrong, I am just not understanding the concept/reasoning.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

http://www.nancysknitknacks.com/ball_winder.htm

This winder will positively handle large skeins. I have used it to wind a one pound skein with no problems.

There is at least one other one I have seen that handles larger amounts of yarn but it is not as sturdy looking (have not seen it in real life) and it is not made in the US.



judyr said:


> I always wind my yarn from skeins, but recently I have been purchasing the large skeins like Lion Brand Pound of Love. So I wind the yarn but it gets too big and cumbersome at the end to hold it in my hand. I have researched yarn winders and find they do not accomodate larger skeins. Does anybody know of a yarn winder that would do this job for me. (Or I could just wind several balls and do Russian join or magic knot - which I would rather not, but if I have to, I will). Or I could find somebody who has a large hand to wind the balls for me - HA - what a great idea.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

When I purchased yarn at my LYS the owner wound it into 2 balls (cakes) for me but did not cut the connecting yarn. 

You could wind these larger skeins into multiple balls, not cut the yarn between the balls. Then put them into a large zip-lock bag and knit away. You get the benefit of the larger skein with fewer joins.


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

ElyseKnox said:


> http://www.nancysknitknacks.com/ball_winder.htm
> 
> This winder will positively handle large skeins. I have used it to wind a one pound skein with no problems.
> 
> There is at least one other one I have seen that handles larger amounts of yarn but it is not as sturdy looking (have not seen it in real life) and it is not made in the US.


That is a pretty expensive ball winder for most of us. It is also commercial grade. A good investment if you don't know what to do with $250.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

Did you really intend your comment to sound so sarcastic? Each of us makes choices about how we enjoy our lives--some with equipment that others might not choose, some paying the extremely expensive price for tickets to professional ball games, some choosing menus more lavish than others--I think you get the idea. While the winder might not be for everyone it is certainly a choice for some.



baileysmom said:


> That is a pretty expensive ball winder for most of us. It is also commercial grade. A good investment if you don't know what to do with $250.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

<<<Lion Brand Pound of Love yarn >>>>
This yarn cones in a skein not a hank. It would seem reasonable to pull from the center until the final last yardage collapses the skein. 
There may be a yarn burp initially when you grasp a strand to pull, if it's not obvious which is the center-pull strand and need to just pull on 'something'. That becomes your 'several feet/yards of yarn at your feet'.
Just before that initial collapse happenswhen I knit from large skeinsI turn one end-upright and lightly smoosh one end toward the other, so one end is now resting on top of the other. This allows the center-pull action to continue w/o knotting or tangling.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

LilgirlCA said:


> When I purchased yarn at my LYS the owner wound it into 2 balls (cakes) for me but did not cut the connecting yarn. You could wind these larger skeins into multiple balls, not cut the yarn between the balls. Then put them into a large zip-lock bag and knit away. You get the benefit of the larger skein with fewer joins.


I must be dense today but I'm not picturing how one could have a connecting strand... Whether hand-wound or by cake winder, that connecting strand would become so twisted at each revolution - -


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the suggestions - some I had not thought about. I appreciate all the input - I love this place!!!!


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

ElyseKnox said:


> Did you really intend your comment to sound so sarcastic? Each of us makes choices about how we enjoy our lives--some with equipment that others might not choose, some paying the extremely expensive price for tickets to professional ball games, some choosing menus more lavish than others--I think you get the idea. While the winder might not be for everyone it is certainly a choice for some.


No, it definitely was not meant to be sarcastic. I just thought people should know the price in case they were interested. I have noticed that you only post when you want to start something, this is the end of it right here, right now.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

Not sure what you mean by "start something." Could you be more specific?



baileysmom said:


> No, it definitely was not meant to be sarcastic. I just thought people should know the price in case they were interested. I have noticed that you only post when you want to start something, this is the end of it right here, right now.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

http://www.joann.com/lacis-jumbo-yarn-ball-winder/11327046.html#start=3


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> http://www.joann.com/lacis-jumbo-yarn-ball-winder/11327046.html#start=3


Thanks, will look into this. Read the reviews, looking good! I love your avatar. Is this a wild animal or one of your pets? Love the rich fur on that animal. (thanks again for the link - never thought to look into JoAnn Fabrics).


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

judyr said:


> Thanks, will look into this. Read the reviews, looking good! I love your avatar. Is this a wild animal or one of your pets? Love the rich fur on that animal. (thanks again for the link - never thought to look into JoAnn Fabrics).


A very pensive female wolf. I love it as well.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Stop with the bickering please.
I for one appreciated the comment of the price.
It saved me the time to open the website link, as I am not interested in spending $250 on anything that isn't essential to sustain life.
And if it is indeed of "commercial" use, more than likely the size is large, and I don't have the space any ways.

There are those of us that are pinching pennies every day, and there are those of us who have disposable income.
Let's leave it at that, okay?


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

ElyseKnox said:


> Not sure what you mean by "start something." Could you be more specific?


She means a fight


----------



## ncowie (Aug 27, 2013)

I have this one and it can wind a very large cake. It's also a very reasonable price. I have wound a ball of Bernat Worsted with it. 300grams/500+ yards.

http://www.stanwoodimports.com/stanwood-needlecraft-large-metal-yarn-ball-winder-10-oz-heavy-duty/


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

ncowie said:


> I have this one and it can wind a very large cake. It's also a very reasonable price. I have wound a ball of Bernat Worsted with it. 300grams/500+ yards.
> 
> http://www.stanwoodimports.com/stanwood-needlecraft-large-metal-yarn-ball-winder-10-oz-heavy-duty/


ncowie, this one looks like a winner. Thanks for the link. I appreciate all the feedback I have been getting.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

We still go back to the fact that each of us decides where to cut closer to the bone and where we allow ourselves a little ease. Posting the price does not cause concern but the comment attached to it seemed less than kind.



galaxycraft said:


> Stop with the bickering please.
> I for one appreciated the comment of the price.
> It saved me the time to open the website link, as I am not interested in spending $250 on anything that isn't essential to sustain life.
> And if it is indeed of "commercial" use, more than likely the size is large, and I don't have the space any ways.
> ...


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

ncowie said:


> I have this one and it can wind a very large cake. It's also a very reasonable price. I have wound a ball of Bernat Worsted with it. 300grams/500+ yards.
> 
> http://www.stanwoodimports.com/stanwood-needlecraft-large-metal-yarn-ball-winder-10-oz-heavy-duty/


That's a great one and the price is fabulous!!!!


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

SwampCatNana said:


> That's a great one and the price is fabulous!!!!


http://www.stanwoodimports.com/stanwood-needlecraft-large-metal-yarn-ball-winder-10-oz-heavy-duty/
I have this one, toocan affirm that it makes extremely nice, large cakes; my electrician DH mechanized it for meeven put on a speed control so one can wind at whatever speed is wanted. I'm going to sell it though, because I find I don't use it as much as this nice beauty should be used.


----------



## k1p2sox (Feb 25, 2011)

ElyseKnox said:


> Did you really intend your comment to sound so sarcastic? Each of us makes choices about how we enjoy our lives--some with equipment that others might not choose, some paying the extremely expensive price for tickets to professional ball games, some choosing menus more lavish than others--I think you get the idea. While the winder might not be for everyone it is certainly a choice for some.


it sounded sarcastic ??? I do not think it was sarcastic.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

"A good investment _if you don't know what to do with $250._
"

Perhaps that does not sound sarcastic to you. It does to me.



k1p2sox said:


> it sounded sarcastic ??? I do not think it was sarcastic.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ncowie said:


> I have this one and it can wind a very large cake. It's also a very reasonable price. I have wound a ball of Bernat Worsted with it. 300grams/500+ yards.
> 
> http://www.stanwoodimports.com/stanwood-needlecraft-large-metal-yarn-ball-winder-10-oz-heavy-duty/


It's bleeping _noisy_! I've been spoiled by my two splurges: 
$170 US dollars http://www.strauchfiber.com/ball_winder.php
$119 US dollars: http://woolhousetools.com/ - click on Making & Preparing Yarns, and then scroll down to the ball winder (It's a very primitive website; their skill is woodworking.)

The Strauch is more portable, so it lives in its box until needed at Sunday Knitting Meeting. It is also easier to switch from right to left hand operation.
The Woolhouse Tools, with its screwed on clamps, remains set up for home use anytime.
In operation, both are utterly *silent*, and I _love_ that. 
Neither however will handle the one kilogram (2.20462 lbs.) monsters that Red Heart has occasionally released. A one-pound ball is no trouble at all.

To answer the 'why rewind?' question ... sometimes just because I feel like brainlessly playing with yarn, but am too tired/stressed/distracted to knit on even a garter stitch scarf. Sometimes to check for knots. If there are none, I'm in heaven. If there are some, I can decide ahead of time just which length I need to use next. It's a bummer to have just completed splicing in a new end and find out that the next knot is just a few yards further on; it's happened too often. By rewinding, I can sort out the lengths so that *I*, not fate, control where the splices will be in my project.


----------



## ncowie (Aug 27, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> It's bleeping _noisy_! I've been spoiled by my two splurges:
> 
> I understand that the previous models of the Stanwood were made with metal gears, built to last forever I guess. The current one's gears are a very durable plastic and it's very quiet. I'd love to have a higher end more artistic one but just don't need one enough to justify the cost. I'll have to admire from afar.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ncowie said:


> ... I'd love to have a higher end more artistic one but just don't need one enough to justify the cost. ...


The key word there is *need*. Unless you own a yarn shop and are winding hanks into cakes for customers day in and day out, you do _not_ need a ball winder - high-end or low. I didn't need those; I just wanted to play with a new toy. When I discovered that I'd mistakenly bought the pricier one - because I'd been unable to locate the other - I went and ordered the second one too! Need never entered into consideration.

This is what happens when the house and car are paid in full and the retirement pension is good. After a lifetime of pinching pennies, I occasionally splurge.


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

ncowie said:


> I have this one and it can wind a very large cake. It's also a very reasonable price. I have wound a ball of Bernat Worsted with it. 300grams/500+ yards.
> 
> http://www.stanwoodimports.com/stanwood-needlecraft-large-metal-yarn-ball-winder-10-oz-heavy-duty/


I have this one as well and I love it. Gets the job done, and the price is very reasonable.


----------



## ncowie (Aug 27, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> The key word there is *need*. Unless you own a yarn shop and are winding hanks into cakes for customers day in and day out, you do _not_ need a ball winder - high-end or low. I didn't need those; I just wanted to play with a new toy. When I discovered that I'd mistakenly bought the pricier one - because I'd been unable to locate the other - I went and ordered the second one too! Need never entered into consideration.
> 
> This is what happens when the house and car are paid in full and the retirement pension is good. After a lifetime of pinching pennies, I occasionally splurge.


Hey, Jessica Jean, you're singing to the choir, about the odd splurge. I have more knitting toys than I need, for sure, and I'm not even talking about my yarn. I just LOVE a knitting gadget. I do however, still always try to aquire something I've decided I must have, at the best possible price because it's something I had to do for years too when the kids were little and we lived on one income. Things are much more comfortable now, but old habits die hard and I will always be frugally inclined. The more money I save on one thing, makes it easier to splurge on the next greatest thing that I simply must have. What I have been known to do is save the "pricier" desires for my husband to get me for Christmas or birthdays and he is more than happy to not have to agonize over what to get me. And being perfectly happy with my very utilitarian winder, I'll just have to find something else for him to get me this year. I have already ordered one if the Grellow and Gray Sirka counters for just this purpose.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

That strategy won't work here. I long ago gave up celebrating any occasion with gift-giving, so I can't really expect anyone else to give me anything. Besides which, my darling and our children all know already that I have more yarn and yarny toys than any one knitter/crocheter could ever need. _Want_ is something else, but none of them are apt to fulfill my wants/wishes.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

LilgirlCA said:


> When I purchased yarn at my LYS the owner wound it into 2 balls (cakes) for me but did not cut the connecting yarn.
> 
> You could wind these larger skeins into multiple balls, not cut the yarn between the balls. Then put them into a large zip-lock bag and knit away. You get the benefit of the larger skein with fewer joins.


This sounds like a great idea! Will have to try that if I ever get a very large hank to wind. Thanks for the tip.

I sometimes rewind yarn that is already in a skein if the yarn is fine lace weight. I'd rather check for any knots or flaws and fix them before I start a complicated shawl pattern...but that's just me being fussy.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

baileysmom said:


> No, it definitely was not meant to be sarcastic. I just thought people should know the price in case they were interested. I have noticed that you only post when you want to start something, this is the end of it right here, right now.


I found nothing sarcastic with your comment. Seemed alright to me.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

ncowie said:


> I have this one and it can wind a very large cake. It's also a very reasonable price. I have wound a ball of Bernat Worsted with it. 300grams/500+ yards.
> 
> http://www.stanwoodimports.com/stanwood-needlecraft-large-metal-yarn-ball-winder-10-oz-heavy-duty/


My problem has been with the attachment to a table. I went from a $20 BW to a $50 BW and had the same problem with both (worse with the more expensive one). Does this one stay securely on the table? Because the price is right.


----------



## iris925 (Apr 22, 2011)

I haven't read every post yet but I have solved this in the following way as I don't have a ball winder nor do I want to spend for a winder for large balls. I wind 'on my thumb' so there will be a center pull until the ball is the size required. Fasten the yarn with a clip on the outside of this ball, don't cut the yarn, then place in a zip lock bag. 

Pick up the yarn that is coming out of the bag with the ball just finished. Wind just as you did for the first ball. When it is the proper size, again place a clip and put this second ball in the same or another bag. In this way you can wind from extra large cones or any size you want to stay in one length but the ball it would make is difficult to handle in some way. You then know if there are any flaws or breaks in the yarn. 

To store and move, especially if you place each ball in a separate bag. you can use a large tray, a restaurant waiter tray works nicely if you need a large amount of space for multiple balls. Granted, you may need a bit more space for storage than perhaps you have but this works if you don't like any more breaks than absolutely necessary. I guess I am picky that way.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I use the yarn as it is when possible, using from inside.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

ElyseKnox said:


> Not sure what you mean by "start something." Could you be more specific?


Can't we all be nice.

Not sure why when someone posts a question someone has to turn it into drama.

This is why many don't post (as many have mentioned), this post was a simple question asking for suggestions.

If you want to attack someone, do it privately and not turn someones post into something it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

ncowie said:


> I have this one and it can wind a very large cake. It's also a very reasonable price. I have wound a ball of Bernat Worsted with it. 300grams/500+ yards.
> 
> http://www.stanwoodimports.com/stanwood-needlecraft-large-metal-yarn-ball-winder-10-oz-heavy-duty/


Thanks for the link to this winder, it looks like a nice one and not to expensive. Maybe when I have some extra $, since it can hold more yarn then some of the others. Not that I need another wider with not knitting much.


----------



## JanRosa (Apr 12, 2012)

I must be dense today but I'm not picturing how one could have a connecting strand... Whether hand-wound or by cake winder, that connecting strand would become so twisted at each revolution - -

rkr ---

First wind a ball, using as close to 1/2 of the skein, from the outside of the skein. Then, set this ball to the side and wind the other 1/2 from the center.


----------



## NanaFran (Apr 9, 2011)

Why wind the skeins that are already set to go? And...you can keep the label on it so that you know what it is.


----------



## ncowie (Aug 27, 2013)

cydneyjo said:


> My problem has been with the attachment to a table. I went from a $20 BW to a $50 BW and had the same problem with both (worse with the more expensive one). Does this one stay securely on the table? Because the price is right.


Yes it's very secure on a regular countertop. It's trickier if you have a bevelled or rounded edge on your countertop. In that case I have just put it on a table instead of the counter. The mounting parts are all metal and very strong and has a wide range of widths it would clamp onto.


----------



## clickerMLL (Aug 14, 2013)

I always put my yarn into balls, and with all skeins just drop them into a VERY LARGE mixing bowl. With HUGE skeins I usually make 3 or 4 balls.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I don't re-wind skeins. I have bought some pretty large hanks that needed winding. Last winter I bought a hank of 1200 yards. I used the cardboard center from a paper towel roll and wound into a cake instead of a ball.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i have two yarn winders and neither one will wind a whole pound of yarn...i usually make two large cakes that will stack together in a coffee can..keeps the yarn clean and i can pull from the hole in the lid of the can...i tape the sleeve from the yarn around the can so i know what and how much i have...i have used this method for years and it works well for me...
Blessings


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

While there are ball winders available at high cost for larger quantities of yarn, I also wonder why you don't use it exactly as it is; everyone I know does.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

cableaway said:


> I know some people like to check it over to see if there are any knots or other problems so there are no surprises when knitting it up.


I know some like that, too, but I always wonder what difference it makes since the fix is the same whenever/however knots are found. It just seems like extra (time-consuming) step to me.


----------



## BailaC (Sep 25, 2013)

cydneyjo said:


> My problem has been with the attachment to a table. I went from a $20 BW to a $50 BW and had the same problem with both (worse with the more expensive one). Does this one stay securely on the table? Because the price is right.


I use a piece of rubber shelf liner between the attachment and the table (aboth above and below). I'm less concerned about hurting the table if I bolt it tightly and since I've started to do this, my inexpensive BW doesn't seem to slip off the table.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

ncowie said:


> I have this one and it can wind a very large cake. It's also a very reasonable price. I have wound a ball of Bernat Worsted with it. 300grams/500+ yards.
> 
> http://www.stanwoodimports.com/stanwood-needlecraft-large-metal-yarn-ball-winder-10-oz-heavy-duty/


I have this one, too, and I do use it, but I think it's very difficult to crank. I have neck and shoulder arthritis, which is part of the problem, but it is hard to get started; not free-wheeling like the smaller ones. I also find it difficult to control the speed once it gets going. There's a fine line between getting it going and having to crank too fast to keep it going. Perhaps it's better for those who are younger than I.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

rkr said:


> http://www.stanwoodimports.com/stanwood-needlecraft-large-metal-yarn-ball-winder-10-oz-heavy-duty/
> I have this one, toocan affirm that it makes extremely nice, large cakes; my electrician DH mechanized it for meeven put on a speed control so one can wind at whatever speed is wanted. I'm going to sell it though, because I find I don't use it as much as this nice beauty should be used.


That sounds as if it might be a fix for my problems with it :~).


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> http://www.joann.com/lacis-jumbo-yarn-ball-winder/11327046.html#start=3


My computer sometimes gives me strange links to JoAnn that don't allow me to explore. I have done business with Lacis directly and have been very happy with them, although I'm not familiar with their ball winder.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> That strategy won't work here. I long ago gave up celebrating any occasion with gift-giving, so I can't really expect anyone else to give me anything. Besides which, my darling and our children all know already that I have more yarn and yarny toys than any one knitter/crocheter could ever need. _Want_ is something else, but none of them are apt to fulfill my wants/wishes.


I have a similar situation; I find it very liberating ;~D!


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

rkr said:


> I must be dense today but I'm not picturing how one could have a connecting strand... Whether hand-wound or by cake winder, that connecting strand would become so twisted at each revolution - -


It did not become twisted or otherwise anymore of a problem than any single cake of yarn. I pulled yarn from the center of the first cake and when it was finished, continued on to pull from the center of the second cake.

We had purchased a hank of yarn to go with one that was a gift to make a scarf. Since we were not sure how we wanted to combine the 2 yarns, she wound the larger one into 2 cakes and then wound the smaller one into one.


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Anything that you can pull from the inside certainly prevents winding smaller balls and having to join. I also prefer the 892 yds skeins so that I have no joining. They pull from the center also.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

judyr said:


> I always wind my yarn from skeins, but recently I have been purchasing the large skeins like Lion Brand Pound of Love. So I wind the yarn but it gets too big and cumbersome at the end to hold it in my hand. I have researched yarn winders and find they do not accomodate larger skeins. Does anybody know of a yarn winder that would do this job for me. (Or I could just wind several balls and do Russian join or magic knot - which I would rather not, but if I have to, I will). Or I could find somebody who has a large hand to wind the balls for me - HA - what a great idea.


I hand roll Lion Brand Pound of Love and other large skeins into balls by hand. From each skein I get about 6 or 7 balls of a nice manageable size. I join using a kind of knot I can't describe...the yarn ends get woven into the fabric after the knot is tied...and this has worked out well for me. By the way, Pound of Love is kind of stiff when working with it but it softens beautifully when laundered. One advantage is that you spot any imperfections or factory knots when hand rolling. I seldom find that in Pound of Love though.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

snughollow said:


> Anything that you can pull from the inside certainly prevents winding smaller balls and having to join. I also prefer the 892 yds skeins so that I have no joining. They pull from the center also.


I roll all my center pull skeins from the outside. I prefer having the yarn balls in bowls because that makes it so easy to work with as it gently rolls for me as I crochet. Left in skeins, I have often had to deal with yarn barf or imperfections right in the middle of a project.


----------



## ncowie (Aug 27, 2013)

snughollow said:


> Anything that you can pull from the inside certainly prevents winding smaller balls and having to join. I also prefer the 892 yds skeins so that I have no joining. They pull from the center also.


I also just work from the centre of a skein on most occasions. I mostly use the winder for hanks. There was one time where I was well into a project with a 300gr ball but decided to frog it. It was still attached to the skein so I started the outside of the large skein of bernat on the winder and wound it until it reached my knitting, then I held the knitting steady and frogged it while the yarn was winding onto the ball. Quick work indeed. On another occasion I had one ball of yarn that was defective and had so many joins it was ridiculous. I had three more balls of that yarn and wasn't going to go any further until I knew if the other balls were usable. So, I wound them into cakes so I could see what I had. I discovered another bad one so I complained to manufacture and they replaced them ALL plus an extra. So every once in a while, it's nice to have the tools that make these things easier.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> Just a question ... why re-wind it at all? It isn't in hank form.
> I have heard a few reasons, but it still baffles me.


Baffles me too. I would much rather be knitting than winding.
Jane


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

Not all of the yarn is ready to knit "as is." Yarn purchased in skeins needs to be wound into balls as does reclaimed yarn. I both of these kinds of situations, and neither of them is rare for me, I have ended up with more yarn than my smaller winder would wind into one ball.

And yes, there is more than one way to handle such a situation but the original question was about winders for larger amounts of yarn--hence my original post about a winder that will make larger balls.



SAMkewel said:


> While there are ball winders available at high cost for larger quantities of yarn, I also wonder why you don't use it exactly as it is; everyone I know does.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

ElyseKnox said:


> Not all of the yarn is ready to knit "as is."
> *Yarn purchased in skeins needs to be wound into balls*
> as does reclaimed yarn.


Why (and where is the professional article from manufacturer that states so) do ready wound/ready for use skeins HAVE to be rewound into balls?

As the OP mentioned Lion Brand Pound of Love ...

http://blog.lionbrand.com/2011/08/10/how-to-make-a-ball-of-yarn/
With cones and skeins, you dont necessarily have to make a ball before using your yarn. 
Cones like LB 1878 can easily unwrap along the outside, and if you prefer to pull it from the center, 
simply pop the cone out of the middle and pull the inside end up out of the top. 
Skeins like Vannas Choice and Homespun have one end wrapped around the outside, and the other tucked into the middle 
(click here to see our FAQ Article on pulling yarn from a skein). 
The outside end will unroll the skein as you work and the inside end will pull from the center in the process. 
Finding and pulling out the inside end can be tricky, and a little extra yarn tends to come out in the process. 
*Whether you choose to pull from the outside or the center, both methods are perfectly fine and require no ball winding at all!*

If you are working with yarn in a hank like LB Collection Organic Wool, 
winding the yarn into a ball is the best way to prevent tangling as you work.
.....................
http://www.lionbrand.com/faq/29.html=
Most Lion Brand yarns come in "pull skeins" or "center pull balls". 
These include balls like Vanna's Choice, Wool-Ease, Babysoft, Pound of Love, and similarly shaped oblong balls. 
It also includes skeins like Homespun and Amazing. 
It also includes "cake" shapes like LB Collection Silk Mohair or LB Collection Baby Alpaca.

All skeins have an outside end that allows you to begin work by unrolling the yarn from the outside. 
You can begin knitting or crocheting from the outside, wind it into a ball by hand, or use a wool winder to make a pull skein. 
However, many people prefer to pull from the center as it can keep the ball neater.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

ElyseKnox said:


> Not all of the yarn is ready to knit "as is." Yarn purchased in skeins needs to be wound into balls as does reclaimed yarn. I both of these kinds of situations, and neither of them is rare for me, I have ended up with more yarn than my smaller winder would wind into one ball.
> 
> And yes, there is more than one way to handle such a situation but the original question was about winders for larger amounts of yarn--hence my original post about a winder that will make larger balls.


I was replying to the person using Pound of Love yarn, which is not a hank. I do use my winder for hanks, but usually ball my reclaimed yarn by hand since it's easier for me to deal with the kinks that way.


----------



## 1kathyr (Oct 20, 2014)

galaxycraft said:


> So a person would actually cut the yarn to make smaller balls, and make a join when needed in a project
> instead of leaving it as one strand to start with. :?:
> I am not saying it is wrong, I am just not understanding the concept/reasoning.


I do a lot of my crocheting/ loom knitting on my bus rides. I need balls of yarn that are small enough to pack easily. 
There ARE valid reasons for rewinding the large skeins!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

ElyseKnox said:


> Not all of the yarn is ready to knit "as is."
> *Yarn purchased in skeins needs to be wound into balls*
> as does reclaimed yarn.


Perhaps you mean a "hank" of yarn.

http://knitting.about.com/od/troubleshooting/f/hank_ball_skein.htm
*A ball* is literally a round conglomeration of yarn. 
The yarn can be pulled from the outside of the ball, and sometimes from the inside as well.

*A skein* is similar to a ball but it is formed into an oblong shape. 
It's the classic shape most people think of when they think of yarn. 
Yarn can be pulled either from the outside or the inside of a skein of yarn.

*A hank* is a different way of selling yarn in which the yarn is loosely wound into a large ring shape 
and then twisted on itself to make a package that's easy to ship and store. 
Untwist the hank and you'll find yourself faced with a big ring of yarn that needs to be wound into a ball before it is used.
.........................
http://knitting.about.com/od/learntoknit/ss/hank_winding.htm
A lot of knitting yarn comes in perfectly manageable packages like balls and skeins. 
All you have to do to get started knitting is pull the end of the yarn from the outside (or center) of the ball or skein, cast on and go.

Not so with knitting yarn that comes in a hank. 
A hank is basically a big loop of yarn. 
When you buy a hank of yarn, it's usually twisted into a yarn pretzel for easier shipping. 
But when you unfold it, you'll see that what you've lot is a big loop or doughnut of yarn.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

1kathyr said:


> I do a lot of my crocheting/ loom knitting on my bus rides. I need balls of yarn that are small enough to pack easily.
> There ARE valid reasons for rewinding the large skeins!


Thank you for your reply. Appreciate it and point taken. Hadn't thought of "portable" projects. :thumbup:


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> That strategy won't work here. I long ago gave up celebrating any occasion with gift-giving, so I can't really expect anyone else to give me anything. Besides which, my darling and our children all know already that I have more yarn and yarny toys than any one knitter/crocheter could ever need. _Want_ is something else, but none of them are apt to fulfill my wants/wishes.


Ditto. We're fortunate enougha good deal by being frugal the first 50 yrsto be able to purchase what we each want when we decide the time is right, too. A pkg will be opened and one of us gets to say, "Thx for my birthday/Christmas/it's-Tuesday/just-because Surprise."
Bobbie R


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

JanRosa said:


> I must be dense today but I'm not picturing how one could have a connecting strand... Whether hand-wound or by cake winder, that connecting strand would become so twisted at each revolution - -
> 
> rkr ---
> 
> First wind a ball, using as close to 1/2 of the skein, from the outside of the skein. Then, set this ball to the side and wind the other 1/2 from the center.


Ah, TY JanRose. I never thought of that. The only outside-inside use I do is to pull from both the outside & inside at the same time, doubling up Lace/Fingering/Sport/DK yarns into a heftier weight strand.

And the smaller cakes/balls are really more practical. When wound into larger cakes, after working about 2/3 of the cake, the outer layers become very softly structured and will collapse when they're touched. I then wind the remains into a soft ball.
Bobbie R


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

Winders for 8 oz and 16 oz skeins are out there but you have to google for them. I have an 8 oz one but if I had it to do over I would pay for the 16 oz.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

ElyseKnox said:


> Not all of the yarn is ready to knit "as is." Yarn purchased in skeins needs to be wound into balls as does reclaimed yarn. I both of these kinds of situations, and neither of them is rare for me, I have ended up with more yarn than my smaller winder would wind into one ball.
> 
> And yes, there is more than one way to handle such a situation but the original question was about winders for larger amounts of yarn--hence my original post about a winder that will make larger balls.


I think there may be a confusion on words... a skein is really ready to knit often can be pulled from the center... while a Hank must be wound into a more manageable ball or cake. 
Sometimes those skeins do have lots of knots, which can be a real pain in the neck. In that instance rewinding may be desired.
Jane


----------



## Pishi (Jul 15, 2013)

LilgirlCA said:


> When I purchased yarn at my LYS the owner wound it into 2 balls (cakes) for me but did not cut the connecting yarn.
> 
> You could wind these larger skeins into multiple balls, not cut the yarn between the balls. Then put them into a large zip-lock bag and knit away. You get the benefit of the larger skein with fewer joins.


That is what I do. :lol:


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks galaxycraft for the info on winding Pound of Love. I subscribe to that website, but did not take the time to explore the info on winding or not winding the yarn from that gigantic skein of yarn. I want to thank you again.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I think you can fined ads in Spin off or weaving mags for a larger ball winder. it is made of wood and is great. Makes very large pull out cakes.


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

rkr said:


> I must be dense today but I'm not picturing how one could have a connecting strand... Whether hand-wound or by cake winder, that connecting strand would become so twisted at each revolution - -


To wind 8 ounces of yarn on a 4 oz. winder without cutting the yarn
Stand your skein of yarn on end in an clean, dry, empty milk carton or similar container. Start with the outside strand of yarn and wind until the winder is full. Remove the cake from the winder, inserting the label from the yarn in the core before it closes. Attach the center strand from the remainder of the yarn and wind as usual. When finished you will have two cakes You will not have cut your yarn and you can start a center pull from either cake. Store as always, I like a plastic bag to keep the yarn from unwinding
When finishing a single cake of yarn I thread the loose end into a yarn needle, insert it into the cake at the edge and out the top to secure the loose end.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

It dose seem that she has forgotten to take her happy pill. Must be thin skinned.


baileysmom said:


> No, it definitely was not meant to be sarcastic. I just thought people should know the price in case they were interested. I have noticed that you only post when you want to start something, this is the end of it right here, right now.


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

I used to just pull from the center of whatever skein I purchased, but I do a lot of knitting "on the go" and find it cumbersome and annoying (I knit to relax, after all) to have to stop in the middle of a pattern and deal with yarn barf or knots or other irritating imperfections. So I have started to rewind my yarns into hand-wound cakes. At first, I used my thumb, but the hole for the center pull always gets tight very fast. Using a hint I found on here using a plastic flashlight casing, I find something around the house (some day I'll get a plastic flashlight to gut and repurpose), such as a large pill bottle or other 1-2" diameter object. I tape the yarn high on the spindle, then begin to wind the cake a little farther down. 

Works like a charm! 

BTW: I LOVE the hint I just read in this thread about clipping the end to the outside of my yarn cake! I've always thought there has to be a better way than tying a knot.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

I checked my Stanwood yarn ball winder ($76 on Amazon) but it only holds 10 ounces, which is still quite a lot, but not a 1 pounder. I personal would not use the Nancy KnitKnacks one enough to warrant spending that kind of money.


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> http://www.joann.com/lacis-jumbo-yarn-ball-winder/11327046.html#start=3


Hmmm, I did not see a ball winder, maybe my PC took me to a wrong place.
Sue


----------



## Kaitlyn25 (Dec 30, 2013)

I got a couple of those and my roomie and I do the last bit of the winding together. I hold the ball in both hands and she winds. Works pretty well


----------



## 3dewe (Oct 30, 2014)

Myself, I use a "ROYAL JUMBO BALL WINDER" & one from Nancy's Knit Knacks-"HEAVY DUTY WOOD BALL WINDER". I really like both of them & they do a nice job. 
I also have one made by "STAUCH FIBER", but have not used it yet.


----------



## haroldp5 (Feb 21, 2012)

I've never tried this, but could you:

first run a rod through the center of the skein and mount it horizontally so it is free to rotate, then wind about half of the skein into a cake and set it aside

Second, start from the center and wind the remainder into a cake. Then the two cakes are joined on the outside, but each has a center pull for your fiber use.

By the way, my Strauch Fiber winder is American made and handles large skeins easily, but it now costs $170. It wasn't close to that when I bought it.

I can't think of the name of it right now, but have you considered the stick thing used to wind yarn?

Harry Prather
Quilcene WA


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Stamwood Ballwinder. Go to their site. It is not that expensive and winds small and large cakes. I love mine.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

This is good to know about.



SwampCatNana said:


> http://www.joann.com/lacis-jumbo-yarn-ball-winder/11327046.html#start=3


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> Stop with the bickering please.
> I for one appreciated the comment of the price.
> It saved me the time to open the website link, as I am not interested in spending $250 on anything that isn't essential to sustain life.
> And if it is indeed of "commercial" use, more than likely the size is large, and I don't have the space any ways.
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

k1p2sox said:


> it sounded sarcastic ??? I do not think it was sarcastic.


 :thumbup:


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

mombr4 said:


> Can't we all be nice.
> 
> Not sure why when someone posts a question someone has to turn it into drama.
> 
> ...


I agree! The very reason I have not been on this site for a few days! I need to limit the drama in my life and this is the last place anyone needs it from. If I continue to encounter this kind of badgering, I will be quitting this site as well as others have done in the past. :thumbdown:


----------



## barb knits (Sep 18, 2011)

I wind smaller cakes from one pound skeins. When I find a color I can use for many projects, I buy the skein when it is on sale. I take my knitting everywhere - if I just knitted at home, I'd get little done. The last one pound skein I purchased was used to make golf club covers, stripes in a baby blanket, a top for a toddler. I find the smaller cakes are more manageable. I pull from the center when I'm constructing something that needs the whole skein.

Good luck on finding the ball winder that works the best for you - I use an electric one that most people don't like - but, I do)


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

I have one that will wind up to a lb (but it really winds about a pound and a half)it's jumbo by Lacis 
http://www.amazon.com/Lacis-Jumbo-Yarn-B
all-Winder/dp/B005FM6KWU/ref=sr_1_3?ie=U
TF8&qid=1414709178&sr=8-3&keywords=jumbo
+yarn+winder
since this url is so long you may have to copy and paste it in sections or just look up jumbo lacis yarnwinder on amazon 
this was found on amazon which is where I found mine it's a great deal


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

tonyastewart said:


> I have one that will wind up to a lb (but it really winds about a pound and a half)it's jumbo by Lacis
> http://www.amazon.com/Lacis-Jumbo-Yarn-B
> all-Winder/dp/B005FM6KWU/ref=sr_1_3?ie=U
> TF8&qid=1414709178&sr=8-3&keywords=jumbo
> ...


I would read the reviews on this. Two out of 5 users claim it broke after 1st and the 3rd use give it a 1 star. If you buy it direct from Lacis you might have a better chance for a refund or replacement. Of course with Amazon Prime the shipping is free whereas with Lacis you'd have to pay for shipping. With the Stanwood large metal winder, even if you buy it from Amazon they stand beyond their product, no ifs, ands or buts, and its a great product.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

tonyastewart said:


> I have one that will wind up to a lb (but it really winds about a pound and a half)it's jumbo by Lacis
> http://www.amazon.com/Lacis-Jumbo-Yarn-B
> all-Winder/dp/B005FM6KWU/ref=sr_1_3?ie=U
> TF8&qid=1414709178&sr=8-3&keywords=jumbo
> ...


Crikey! On Amazon, it's $52.62, and on Joann, it's $89.99!! Identical item - thirty-seven dollars difference! The ancient warning for the buyer to beware is as true today as it ever was.

Take notice, Tony, of how I 'hid' the links within the 'url' tag. Click on 'Quote Reply' to see how it looks before I hit send.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

3dewe said:


> Myself, I use a "ROYAL JUMBO BALL WINDER" & one from Nancy's Knit Knacks-"HEAVY DUTY WOOD BALL WINDER". I really like both of them & they do a nice job.
> I also have one made by "STAUCH FIBER", but have not used it yet.


WELCOME, 3dewe, to Knitting Paradise! I'm glad to see I'm not the only one with a collection of ball winders. Thank you for posting those clear photos of them and for your assessment of them.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Crikey! On amazon, it's $52.62, and on joann.com, it's $89.99!! Identical item - thirty-seven dollars difference! The ancient warning for the buyer to beware is as true today as it ever was.


http://www.lacis.com/catalog/
http://www.lacis.com/catalog/data/links/MO37%20Instructions.pdf
The Lacis Jumbo Yarn Ball Winder
A large capacity yarn winder for making a core-less pull ball up to a half pound capacity.

Amazon --
List Price: $90.00
Price: $52.62 & FREE Shipping. 
You Save: $37.38 (42%)

So Joann's is asking full suggested retail price ... nothing new there. :?

And Wal-Mart also has it for $52.62. :lol: 
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Lacis-Jumbo-Yarn-Ball-Winder/21989704

And Knitting Warehouse -
http://store.knitting-warehouse.com/070001.html
Retail: $90.99 --- Our price: $62.99
(You save: $28.00)

And Staples even has it. $58.39
http://www.staples.com/Jumbo-Yarn-Ball-Winder/product_29084


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Okay Jessica-Jean, woman of incredible knowledge, how did you do that? I'm really impressed with your hiding the url.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Bea 465 said:


> Okay Jessica-Jean, woman of incredible knowledge, how did you do that? I'm really impressed with your hiding the url.


Have you noticed the box on the left-hand side of the page when you click on Reply or Quote Reply? There are the Smilies at the top and the Tags at the bottom. To use the Tags, you enclose the text you want between the pair of square bracketed text. I have yet to fathom how/when to use the hotlinked pic or monospace tags, but the others are all fun - if time consuming - to use. Have fun!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks Jessica-Jean. Will give it a try the next time I want to send a link.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

I use two strands at time. I roll my balls of yarn by hand. The size depends on my mood and my hands. Sometimes I'll roll two 7oz. skeins together, double stranded, into a basketball size. Other times I'll roll one skein from the outside and the inside into one about a soft ball. Other times, if my hands can't handle the larger balls, I'll make them about the size of my fist, large enough to knit a pair of house shoes without any or little extra, 3.5 ozs. So, my purpose is to create balls with two threads.


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

ncowie said:


> I have this one and it can wind a very large cake. It's also a very reasonable price. I have wound a ball of Bernat Worsted with it. 300grams/500+ yards.
> 
> http://www.stanwoodimports.com/stanwood-needlecraft-large-metal-yarn-ball-winder-10-oz-heavy-duty/


I have this Stanwood also, and love it for my larger skeins.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I bought a "Large" winder from Etsy. I believe it is a Stancraft or similar name and very reasonable; it was much less than Amazon's price.


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

cydneyjo said:


> My problem has been with the attachment to a table. I went from a $20 BW to a $50 BW and had the same problem with both (worse with the more expensive one). Does this one stay securely on the table? Because the price is right.


I have both my stanwood and my smaller royal clamped to a wooden TV tray type table. (those foldable ones that you can put 4 on a rack) When I need to wind, I just bring the table to my chair and wind away. No problem with the clamp.


----------



## DivaDee (Jan 21, 2011)

ElyseKnox said:


> "A good investment _if you don't know what to do with $250._
> "
> 
> Perhaps that does not sound sarcastic to you. It does to me.


Knock it off. Newbie here and don't want to see this.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

Diva,
Just curious to whom you are making this remark?



DivaDee said:


> Knock it off. Newbie here and don't want to see this.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

haroldp5 said:


> I can't think of the name of it right now, but have you considered the stick thing used to wind yarn?[/quote=haroldp5]
> 
> Right - a nostepinne -
> 
> ...


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

16 oz/4 i wind by hand ...i like round so it will roll in my bucket


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

judyr said:


> I always wind my yarn from skeins, but recently I have been purchasing the large skeins like Lion Brand Pound of Love. So I wind the yarn but it gets too big and cumbersome at the end to hold it in my hand. I have researched yarn winders and find they do not accomodate larger skeins. Does anybody know of a yarn winder that would do this job for me. (Or I could just wind several balls and do Russian join or magic knot - which I would rather not, but if I have to, I will). Or I could find somebody who has a large hand to wind the balls for me - HA - what a great idea.


http://www.strauchfiber.com/ball_winder.php
This is a nice winder for larger balls. Yes, it is somewhat expensive, but it does a very nice job on smaller balls as well. It will hold up to a full pound of yarn.

As for why some of us would rewind yarns that come in pull skeins, some of us prefer to know there are no knots or slubs in yarn, especially if we are knitting lace where joins, no matter what method is used, can be obvious. I've had too many instances of yarns with several knots where they'd fall poorly in the work.


----------



## Katherine1 (Oct 15, 2014)

DITTO!


----------



## Katherine1 (Oct 15, 2014)

[I COULDNT AGREE MORE!uote=mombr4]Can't we all be nice.

Not sure why when someone posts a question someone has to turn it into drama.

This is why many don't post (as many have mentioned), this post was a simple question asking for suggestions.

If you want to attack someone, do it privately and not turn someones post into something it wasn't meant to be.[/quote]


----------



## Katherine1 (Oct 15, 2014)

Wow elyseknox, give it up! Geez


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Katherine1 said:


> I COULDNT AGREE MORE!
> 
> 
> mombr4 said:
> ...


 :?:


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

rkr said:


> I must be dense today but I'm not picturing how one could have a connecting strand... Whether hand-wound or by cake winder, that connecting strand would become so twisted at each revolution - -


I don't know if someone already answered this. If not, my thoughts are you would start winding from the inside of the skein, and when you reached the half-way point you would start winding a second one from the outside of the skein. Not sure if that would work or not, will have to try it sometime.


----------



## Katherine1 (Oct 15, 2014)

Just agreeing to what mombr4 wrote.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

When I wind a single skein into a ball that has two strands to knit, I pull about half the skein, en mass, off the top, and make a pile of loose yarn that has been pulled from the center connecting thread to the outside of the original. After I pull the yarn from the 'mass' center out, and come to the original outside thread. I begin rolling the ball by hand using two threads and roll pulling from the center of the original skein and the pile of loose yarn together. I leave a 1 to 2 inch tail to pull from the center for later use. When I am done rewinding, I have a loop, that is approximately the center of the continuous thread from one end to the other. I tuck it or clip it to the ball. I can now pull two threads at the same time, from the center of ball, and knit with them together, double threaded. Yes, the yarn gets twisted and has to let spin out on occasion. When the ball begins to implode, I have to rewind it, but it has worked for me for over 46 years.


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

I for one appreciated the comment of the price.
It saved me the time to open the website link, as I am not interested in spending $250 on anything that isn't essential to sustain life.

the second one is much cheaper at $90+tax, it's still going to stay at the store... I'll wind the bugger by hand if it comes to that.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Thank you all for the price information. They were beyond my means, but it was good information to have; a nice point of reference.


----------

